# My blue pitbull is getting spots



## joeysparkz

So all the sudden my blue and white pitbull is developing dark spots on his fur, ive confirmed its the fur and not the skin already. I was wondering if this could be an allergy that is reversible or if he will be changing to a black color &#128532;? Also another note i have recently switched him from kibble to the raw diet and hes been eating chicken backs only so far and the problem started then. Well i should say is when my eyes caught the spots.

Before (2-3 weeks ago)








After (tonight christmas 2013)







You can clearly see black spots/dark spots.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Blue is a dilute of black so it's not reverting back to black. It could take up to 2 months for your dog to see a change in the switch. I am sure a lot of people will pop in who feed raw but I wouldn't worry about it right now. Especially since it's just been a few weeks since you switched. Are you adding organs and liver and what not as well as the necks (or are those not introduced right away?)

If you live where it's winter and dry dry dry You can try adding bee pollen or coconut oil to the diet and see of the skin improves.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## joeysparkz

Its too soon to add other stuff according to the diet im following. Idk if hes having an allergy though?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

It looks to me like his fur is just growing back in where it was once missing....


----------



## joeysparkz

Coach, what do u mean? He never had any bald spots he was all one color grey.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Has he been shedding? Ask because Sometimes blue dogs do that when their finally loosing all their baby fur and getting adult fur. Pups tend to get darker as they age most of the time the adult fur is darker. Get some higher quality pics please so we can see better.


----------



## joeysparkz

No not shedding except for in the bath. However he's always shed a decent amount in the shower just like my 10yr old pitbull. I dont have a camera rn mine broke those are from my iphone. But ill see what i can do

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

I agree, it looks like fur growing back, either from chewing or sun spots or something.. I know you said he hasn't ever had issues like that but definitely not a raw food allergy/..


----------



## joeysparkz

Ok so i was able to get more pix idk how helpful they'll be.



































Again these were never bald spots, he doesn't shed a lot except for in the bath, and it's not on his skin. Just seems his fur is turning black. I thought they get lighter not darker.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz

Even his tail has become two toned.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

LOL your dogs hair is changing is all from pup fur to adult fur. My girl Dream (deceased) did that.

this was around May that year









this was about August of the same year









I had a seal girl go from seal to black in about 2 or 3 months as a pup.


----------



## EckoMac

Your dogs coat color will change depending on how much sun he gets. When he grows his winter coat, and blows it out in the spring the coat color will change.
Ecko has red hilights. They get even lighter in the summer. I've never met an animal with one solid color unless it was albino.


----------



## TeamCourter

How old is your dog? My pup got darker spots on her color patches, but I believe it is just her adult hair growing in as a darker shade.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

How old is your dog? My boys getting darker on his back I'm assuming it's his adult fur coming in. His sides tho are still much lighter. Like there is more white undertones. He even has "angel wings" his shoulder blades are lighter then his back:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My lil guardian angel lmao he's sucha pain in the ass

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz

Hes 5 months old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Its a down fall of having the very first "blue pit" ever..... it must be morphing into an actaul apbt....


----------



## joeysparkz

What do u mean first ever blue pit? I was specifically looking for a blue one and will be a little disappointed if he turns black

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

He's NOT a "pit bull" that's what he's trying to tell you lol if his bloodlines are RE and Gotty, that makes him an American Bully.

Most likely it's his adult fur coming in. As another member ALREADY stated, blue is a dilute of black. Therefor your BLUE can't and won't ever turn back to BLACK

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Apbt dont come from gotti or razors edge or in the color blue....


----------



## joeysparkz

Dieselsmommy that is a pretty awesome coloring that made the wings!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Just Tap Pits said:


> Apbt dont come from gotti or razors edge or in the color blue....


Okay I'm not turning dragonlady as you've st ated before but the last statement that an APBT don't come in blue is false. I also will not have this argument here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You can mix in all the amstaff to get it ya want but those aint aobt once u cross the 2. I get you breed blue dogs that u label apbt but theres a reason all the old dogmen look at folks stupid when they show off their blue dogs... if you have a pedigree for a blue dog thats adba bred and no am staff or ukc papered amstaffs that been proven ill retract my last statement.


----------



## joeysparkz

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=101941

This is his pedigree

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

joeysparkz said:


> Dieselsmommy that is a pretty awesome coloring that made the wings!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha yeah it's kinda funny looking and he's always had it. It may or may not change who knows

But I think since your pup is young, it's his adult fur coming in. My boy is 7 months and he's getting darker. I know it's winter that may have something to do with it too, however I'm in Cali so it's not really a "winter" n he still gets sun so my guess would be it's their adult fur coming in. I don't think he'll turn black, he'll just be a little darker. As long as there's fur there and he's not going bald don't worry

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

I do agree that most dogs in the blue color are bullies. But if blue is a dilute of black, couldn't that happen with APBT? I'm not saying anyone is right or wrong I'm genuinely curious. I called his blue pup a bully bc he has stated the bloodlines before.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

joeysparkz said:


> http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=101941
> 
> This is his pedigree
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's a bully definitely. Nothing wrong with that at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Just Tap Pits said:


> You can mix in all the amstaff to get it ya want but those aint aobt once u cross the 2. I get you breed blue dogs that u label apbt but theres a reason all the old dogmen look at folks stupid when they show off their blue dogs... if you have a pedigree for a blue dog thats adba bred and no am staff or ukc papered amstaffs that been proven ill retract my last statement.


I am not talking about my dogs I know what I have. Blue is a dilution of black so all I'm saying is it is possible get blue in the APBT period. You are one to talk about labeling what you have just sayin and don't make me bring out the dragonlady cause your fighting a loosing battle with that. As far as AmStaff being mixed in my dogs it don't matter for show as they are GENETICALLY the same dog just purpose is the only difference. Okay that will be my last post here we can take this to pm or vip.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

Just Tap Pits said:


> Apbt dont come from gotti or razors edge or in the color blue....


Im sorry to correct you,, but youre wrong. There ARE blue APBT's


----------



## Just Tap Pits

What do I label my dogs as? Dogs. Chevy camelot dogs. Occasionally ill throw ban dog out but mainly I refer to my animals as dogs or their bloodlines.... so again what do I label my dogs?


----------



## HeavyJeep

Just Tap Pits said:


> You can mix in all the amstaff to get it ya want but those aint aobt once u cross the 2. I get you breed blue dogs that u label apbt but theres a reason all the old dogmen look at folks stupid when they show off their blue dogs... if you have a pedigree for a blue dog thats adba bred and no am staff or ukc papered amstaffs that been proven ill retract my last statement.


 bellon club's Soga, but Ill be honest, guys that race don't really use blue dogs, but they exist...



Just Tap Pits said:


> What do I label my dogs as? Dogs. Chevy camelot dogs. Occasionally ill throw ban dog out but mainly I refer to my animals as dogs or their bloodlines.... so again what do I label my dogs?


 To label them a bloodline (ie.. I have Jeep dogs) is very precarious.. you have to KNOW what you have. 
In your specific case, to avoid confusion or lashings from the stern of us that keep it TRUE, you should say PitBull Mix... it sounds harsh, but in reality its what you have.. some would say AmStaff because of the Camelot stuff,, but Id have to see the whole ped to answer you legit..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

My dogs are dogs man. I know whay they are and I know the hard work and vision that the og breeders had. Like with most dogs they got skewed by dbags. Im fine with what I have thats why I got it. It aint no more mix bred than a pitterstaff or am bully. Atleast I dnt run around calling them pitbulls or some other nonsense they arent.

Thats all my original point is. Dnt be callimg ur re gotti cross an apbt cuz aint nothing apbt about it.


----------



## Cannon from NJ

Looks like his merle genes is starting to show, like oil stains on his fur. This is why you should really look into the parents before jumping on the 1st litter you see.


----------



## joeysparkz

I looked at the parents and the other litters that came out. Plus i know some ppl who got some of the other pups and they arent changing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

Colors just changin a little hell Hemi was light as could be now he's gettin a little darker by the day its jist that adult fur comin in bit by bit probably


----------



## joeysparkz

Well thanks for the input guess ill just have to deal that he may turn black &#128532;.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Idk what about he aimt gonna turn black u dnt understand but he aint gonna turn black


----------



## HeavyJeep

joeysparkz said:


> Well thanks for the input guess ill just have to deal that he may turn black &#55357;&#56852;.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 He wont turn black.. the spots are not black.. and blue is a negative of black. it is not physically possible for him to turn black.

Try changing shampoos..


----------



## DieselsMommie

joeysparkz said:


> Well thanks for the input guess ill just have to deal that he may turn black &#128532;.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Joey, he CANT turn black. Once the black is diluted they cannot produce that pigment!! Whyyyy do u keep saying that? Lol he's blue. He's a pup. His adult fur is coming in. I thought my boy was buckskin or fawn, really I did. Guess what? He's neither of those colors. He is a light red.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeysparkz

Lol easy everyone haha i made a mistake force of habit bc it looks black to me lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

joeysparkz said:


> Its too soon to add other stuff according to the diet im following. Idk if hes having an allergy though?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you are feeding RAW you can add supplements. I wasn't meaning changing his diet, just helping with the skin issue.


----------

